
Are you selling your side project ? (website or app) - sashagreat
I am looking to purchase a website. Let me know.
thanks,
alex
======
sellingwebsite
Throwaway account for the reason.

I do have a side project in the Amazon affiliates space that has never seen a
light of the day ( life got in the way so I didnt have time to finish it ).
The website is finished and ready to be deployed. I can walk you through it in
case if you are interested.

I believe it has potential to earn low 4 figures (like $2k or $3k) for its
entire existence if you could market it properly. Let me know if you are
interested.

My email is: sellingwebsite {at} protonmail {dot} com Feel free to write in.
Would be happy to discuss it over the phone as well.

EDIT: added email

~~~
sashagreat
@sellingwebsite

Thanks What's the URL for your website?

~~~
sellingwebsite
As I told in my previous comment, even though the web app is ready, it is not
deployed anywhere. If you are interested, I can spin up a droplet in
DigitalOcean and deploy it ( vanilla Python/Flask app ) so that you could play
for yourself. Since I do not have time nor energy to run this project, I am
happy to sell it for the fraction of its worth.

Lemme know which way you'd like to proceed ( preferrably via email since HN
doesn't have notifications )

~~~
sashagreat
Sure, I am interested. It would be great if you can spin it off ?

Thanks, Alex

------
bartoszhernas
I am in the middle of process of selling FreeYourMusic.com ( >20k$ month net
revenue, almost no costs ) right now :) b (at) hern (dot) as

------
surds
Don’t have a web property to sell, but you might want to take a look at sites
like flippa.com if you haven’t already.

------
0xd171
Make your own. Let us know how it goes. thanks, george

